# How To: Install webmin on ubuntu



## kc-tr

With more and more people setting up home file/web servers I thought I might write this small tutorial on how to setup webmin(web based server administration system) on an ubuntu based linux box.

First thing you are going to need is to be root. If you do not already have root access, you can obtain root via the following:
1. open up a terminal(shell aka command line)
2. type in this command: sudo passwd
3. you will be greeted by a prompt stating "Enter New Unix Password" enter the password that you desire as prompted.
4. type in su root, you will then be prompted to enter the password you just put in.

Installing Webmin:
1. Once in a shell as root, you need to download the needed file, to do this first be in a directory that you will know where the file is located. I personally prefer the primary similar to C:\\ on a windows machine. To get to the main directory type in cd \\ then press enter. After doing this type in the following command:

Quote:

wget http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/s...n-1.340.tar.gz
this will download the tarball to your primary directory, or the directory that you are currently in.

After you have downloaded the tarball use the following commands to extract the files:

Quote:

[[email protected] /]# gunzip webmin-1.340.tar.gz
[[email protected] /]# tar xf webmin-1.340.tar
[[email protected] /]# cd webmin-1.340
You should now have extracted all of the files and moved into the directory where the webmin files are located at. Once at this point you start the installer by doing the following:

Quote:

[[email protected] /webmin-1.340]# ./setup.sh /usr/local/webmin
After running the setup script you will be prompted to enter information. You can change these values or leave them to defaults by simply pressing enter. Once you finish this step you are all done and webmin should be running!

If you have any questions please ask!

Edit: webmin supported OS list
http://www.webmin.com/support.html


----------



## Bviper

Tutorial worked perfectly, only question is webmin supposed to have the defualt modules installed?

My webmin is quite barren with nothing to use and when trying to use the automated installer it sort of just sits there and the CPU usage jumps up to 99% for 2 hours and nothing happens.


----------



## rabidgnome229

That's pretty much how you install anything on ubuntu


----------



## kc-tr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rabidgnome229* 
That's pretty much how you install anything on ubuntu

This is true however there are alot of people who are new to linux and simply dont know how to do such things, anything that could be helpful to them is worth posting









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bviper* 
Tutorial worked perfectly, only question is webmin supposed to have the defualt modules installed?

My webmin is quite barren with nothing to use and when trying to use the automated installer it sort of just sits there and the CPU usage jumps up to 99% for 2 hours and nothing happens.

Can you post a screenshot of webmin? There should be quite a few things in it, and you can add more to it as well.


----------



## archangelabove

So... I installed this.

What do I do with it? LOL.

Nothing to do really, Im going to get some more documentation on it before I mess with anything. Hoping this can help make my Linux Rig the fileserver I want it to be..


----------



## Butterbum

What to do with it?!?!

After using webmin for the past year, i cant imagine running my servers at home without it. The best is how easy it is to access MySql databases. Its perfect for my php development server.

Just now i installed Samba file sharing with one click via webmin, and straight away it found my windows box.

I love webmin.


----------



## Mikey976

tried doing this install apparently the webmin download has been moved

Quote:

wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/web...n-1.450.tar.gz seems to be the current updated address
http://downloads.sourceforge.net/web..._1.450_all.deb


----------



## Bviper

I suggest following the guide that's available on http://webmin.com/deb.html especially the one covering apt. That way later when you need to update you can just run "apt-get update".

Also if you aren't 100% reliant on a gui I'd ditch Ubuntu and install it on debian.


----------



## Battista

Webmin can now be installed using a .deb package as Bviper stated.

I don't know if I would recommend activating the root account either. You can run those commands using sudo, or sudo su to gain root access.


----------



## PuffMaN

haha
its way easy in mandriva linux!

"urpmi webmin" as root in Terminal :]


----------



## decmasta

ive set up a sftp sever with webmin at my office but i can only access the sftp with filezilla on the same network. I tried to connect at home and couldnt do so... I guess I'm missing something here... any thoughts?


----------



## subassy

This sticky hasn't been updated since mid-2009 but it's not locked and it's sticky so I'm going to post an update. Perhaps kc-tr can update the original post.

This is an easy method to get the latest version of webmin installed on Ubunutu Server 10.10 (the mid-2009 original post points to a really outdated version).

I tested this at the very first login. No updates or dependency checks of any kind. I did select the "OpenSSH server" option during install which makes it much easier.

Assuming you have an SSH connection you can simply paste the code directly into Putty or whatever and it'll just run it. Or just manually type each line.

Note: as always you can *sudo su* and authenticate so you don't have to enter your password a bunch of times or just insert *sudo* before each line, entering a password as necessary.

Code:



Code:


echo deb http://download.webmin.com/download/repository sarge contrib >> /etc/apt/sources.list
echo deb http://webmin.mirror.somersettechsolutions.co.uk/repository sarge contrib >> /etc/apt/sources.list
cd /root
wget http://www.webmin.com/jcameron-key.asc
apt-key add jcameron-key.asc 
apt-get -y update
apt-get -y install webmin

These two lines:

*echo deb http://download.webmin.com/download/repository sarge contrib >> /etc/apt/sources.list
echo deb http://webmin.mirror.somersettechsolutions.co.uk/repository sarge contrib >> /etc/apt/sources.list*

Are my own "innovation" to avoid the horrors of _vi_ (noobs like me prefer *Vim*). Anyway the lines simply redirects the output of the echo command into the sources list file, appending the lines to the end.

This method enables the *apt-get* magic and should be "future proof".

For reference pretty much all this information (except the above noted "innovation") was regurgitated from information found on this page at webmin.com.

Separate note: I could attach this script as a text file to this post and then put in a wget line above which could be run from the CLI in Ubuntu server (and converted to an executable). I would kind of like to know from a moderator if "wgetting" directly from this board if this is allowed (bandwidth is expensive, I know).


----------



## Dizzymagoo

My client is dumb. Ignore this...


----------



## tehwalris

I love webmin


----------

